# Help Required - Purchasing a New MH



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All, first time on a Forum and first time purchaser of a MH - Well very soon 

We have been looking at many MH's over the last few months and have a short list of the following : 

Burstner Aviano I 675 G ( our 1st Choice)

Adria Vision (Garage)
Euramobil Terresta A (garage)
CI Mizar (garage)

Apart from a Dealer in Perth (Scotland) does anybody have an Aviano around central Scotland and if you do how do you find it?

We plan to use in UK and across Europe, what's the mpg like, is it truly winterproof etc , I have so many questions 

Cheers


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Happy42

Welcome to Motorhomefacts from the Rally Team.

You have come to the right place to ask all your questions, there is a wealth of knowledge and experience on here, I'm sure someone with a lot more than me will be along soon to answer some of them.

We have recently acquired a new to us motorhome, but the Burstner Aviano I675G was one we seriously considered. Mainly because of the huge savings still to be made on this van if purchased in Germany but also the layout and quality of finish seemed excellent. On most other makes the difference is not so great any more with the value of the £/Euro but for some reason Burstners are still a very good buy over there.

I hope you find your ideal van and enjoy it and this forum as much as we do.

If you decide to subscribe it will be the best £10 you will ever spend :lol:


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Clianthus and many thanks for the info.

I'll have to subscribe 

As to importing a vehicle how easy is it to do and can you recommend any Burstner dealers in germany ?

Cheers


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

For information on importing M/Hs, take a look in the MHF importing forum HERE

For Burstner dealers in Europe look HERE

That should keep you busy for a couple of days. :lol:


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi

I got an imported LHD I 675G at the beginning of the year and am really happy with it.

Main reasons for purchase were we needed something we could live in 6 months on the continent. It's ergonomic inside, fixed bed, a garage for a scooter, decent living area and bathroom and fair sized kitchen.

It's very easy to handle, is doing around 28mpg at the moment, with only 3000 miles on the clock. I've got a teething problem with cold water on thw shower, but apart from that it's been fine. Build quality is very good.

As for it being winterised - I was in the far north of scotland 2 weeks ago and it was -10 outside and 18 inside! No issues with cold or freezing pipes (the water tank is inside, theres an emergency valve which trips if weather too cold on boiler and the waste tank is headed if needed).

I looked in Perth - but the model and features i wanted was going to come in about £55K. Getting it imported with bits added on has saved about £10K. The only downside is you may need to get it to the place of original purchase on the continent if you need warranty work ever done (at least during the busy season).



Happy42 said:


> Hi All, first time on a Forum and first time purchaser of a MH - Well very soon
> 
> We have been looking at many MH's over the last few months and have a short list of the following :
> 
> ...


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes welcome from a fellow Perthshire dweller.

Be aware not to rely on Perthshire Caravans to service your vehicle. They simply will not touch any van not purchased from them - ever!

Bob


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Folk's,

Many thanks for the info, we r flying to a dealer in England on Sat to have a look at our second choice - Adria Vision before making up our minds - looks like it's down to 2 ( Aviano or Vision )

Interesting about Perthshire Caravans, we r located half way between Glasgow and Edinburgh and reading a few other items on MHF, see that you can get your MH serviced by third party without affecting the warranty ? is this true ?

The exchange rate is quickly driving some of the MH prices in europe up  
We r really excited and trying hard not to let our excitment carry us away before we make our purchase - but boy is it hard 

Will let you know how our trip went, thanks again and great to know so many people are willing to help.

Cheers


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Vince,

First I haven't finished reading the thread, so apologies if this has been raised.

We are in the process of importing, and I think you should do your homework just at the moment if you want to pursue this route, as we ordered ours at 1.48 last September, and we collect it next week and the rate Friday was 1.25..... so the savings we would have made have been completely eroded... 

Only, at the time Sept we were unaware of forward buying euro's - and should have done it, it was January before Roy Tipping told me about it and so we did hedge our bets then and bought £20k for 1.33 - but the last lot was as I said 1.25...

Just want to warn you now, it WAS cheaper to import and it still may be if you are looking to specify a LHD...as the cost will go up here soon - even on UK models, due to the fact that most of the parts are sourced from the EU..... 

Carol


----------



## 109784 (Feb 8, 2008)

hi happy we looked at a number of A class vans and settled on the vision, for us its build quality was the deciding factor .

see here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=40874

tommy


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

did you try knowepark in livingston? the have an adria a class on their forecourt.



Happy42 said:


> Hi Folk's,
> 
> Many thanks for the info, we r flying to a dealer in England on Sat to have a look at our second choice - Adria Vision before making up our minds - looks like it's down to 2 ( Aviano or Vision )
> 
> ...


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

If you decide to import then I can totally recommend our dealer in Germany.
Trustworthy, helpful, etc.
Have a look at his link.
If you ring then ask for Marco as he is the son and speaks some English. If he hasn't got a motorhome in stock that you like, he'll sort one out for you.

http://www.car-copy.de/carcopy/show...lPWduYWw7MD1zb3A7az1zcnA7MzU2ODE9cm9mI2YwZA==

Iknow that there are very clever people, who will reduce the size of the link but I can't !! :roll:

Good luck

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Happy !!, I notice that one or two folk have assumed you want a left hand drive mh, after driving many thousands of miles on the continent in our rh drive burstner it seems to me that a lot of the mn's we see with bumps and scrapes are britsh reg. lh drives. I can only imagine that the reason for this is that having learnt to drive in a rh drive vehicle and thereafter spending a decade or two driving in this fashion, it means having to readjust your driving style to allow for the lack of spacial awareness around your vehicle. Given the height adavantage over other vehicles I personally find it much easier in a rh drive,I have tried lh drive but become increasingly frustrated trying to re-learn as it were, and lets be honest we are'nt doing this to increase our blood pressure,many others may not agree, but I would'nt have a lh drive at any price, and watch out for the euro exchange rate if you do buy abroad!!


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All and thanks again for updates, very much appreciated.

Had a look at Knowepark in Livingston but the Vision had the wrong bed layout. I'm 6'5" and really need the extra space of the rear bed over the Garage 

I'm ok with the RHD as we have spent the last 10yrs using our rhd car / people carrier touring Europe during the summer months and yes have been caught out a couple of times turning right onto an empty road, but the locals were very friendly as they were waving to us in earnest as they past !! I quickly moved over and put it down to experience  

The Aviano at Perth is a great looking MH but no air con - although not too expensive to have fitted and only 480 miles on the clock (07 plate).

The Vision we are going to look at on Sat is a 2007 model but new, has the upgraded weight and a few other extra's on.

Both MH's look to have a high spec, sound build quality and reliable - plus we can use in Scotland throughout the year - I was going to say winter but that really starts in Jan and finishes in Dec :lol: 

Another question - Should I be concerned about the tyres if the vehicles have been sitting stationary for some time ?

Thanks everyone, great site.

Cheers.


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Carol,

Sorry forgot to mention that I have given up on importing.

Thanks all for the links to the German Dealers.

prices at the moment are no longer an option - to us anyway, by the time we add on the extra's even on a lhd, it's barely worth all the additional work.

A real pity as like you say only a short while ago there were some great savings to be had.

I'm not getting carried away - but i want our MH now !!!!!!!!  argghhh I can't sleep.

Cheers


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Happy42 said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Sorry forgot to mention that I have given up on importing.
> 
> ...


Vince, I think just at the moment importing is probably not a good idea, unless you get a really good deal and secure your rate by forward buying straight away....

We saw the Vision when it was first launched and I think it is an excellent vehicle, the garage bed with the rise and fall, is really great for people who wish to carry bikes etc., offload them and lower the bed on site...(but something else to go wrong, same with the drop down bed...I think I am becoming a pessimist in my old age!)

I have another suggestion though, perhaps you would like to join and get full use of the site, from discounts, access to the whole site, and if you do, perhaps you would like to put me down as recommending you....there is even a scheme for getting a free year's membership (open to all) if people remember to put down the name of the person who suggested they join - they only need four I think it is for the free year... (If I'm wrong someone will soon tell me - I am working hard to get mine).

If you do buy a mh - just think of all those accessories you will need, and if you look on www.outdoorbits.com and are a subscriber, everything you buy gives a further 5% discount.... so £10 a year..is cheap really, also saves on insurance....check it all out on the links on the left.

Carol
(Just trying to up Dave's numbers!)


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Excited or What !!!!!!

Yip we have made up our minds and taken the plunge and bought our first MH  

In the end we went for the Adria Vision 707SG, as this had so many extra's compaired to the Aviano - larger engine, upgraded weight, air con etc.

We were highly impressed with the dealer - Rodbridge in Sudbury, whom we had pr-arranged a lift from and back to Stanstead Airport, with or without a purchase.

As this is a forum for Burstner I'll move over to the Adria forum.

Great site, thanks for all your advice and we may see you around !

Picking up our MH in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## dazkim (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations
On buying your new motorhome hope you have many happy miles with it.

Cheers Dazkim


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well done and great choice. !!

From 1 Adria owner to another !!


----------



## 102685 (Jan 28, 2007)

Can't comment on your choice of conversion but our Dethleffs is based on a Fiat X250 & it judders like mad & smokes the clutch in reverse gear, this is not an isolated case & is a well known problem with this vehicle, i'm surprised nobody advised you to beware of this potential problem.

If yours is based on the new Fiat X250, reverse it up an incline & make sure you're happy with the results before handing over any money. It could save you lots of heartache & money later on.

Bryan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Vince 

From one Adria owner to another - wise choice :lol: :lol: 

Happy and safe travelling.

Sue (also in Scotland)


----------

